# St. George Archery Hunters



## Groganite

Looking for a few hunting buds this year that are planning on hunting the Pinevalley unit this year for archery deer and elk.

I plan on doing some scouting now and more heavily closer to the season.

Next years hunt begins the minute this seasons hunt ends-Fred Bear.


----------



## kailey29us

Me and my buds hunt the Zion unit, don't know anyone hunting the Pine Valley unit. Go to some shoots at the Red Rock Bowmen range you would probably run into a few there. I'm not sure if TNT archery is still doing 3D shoots but that would be a good place to meet some people in the area also. Good luck. 

PS: Red Rock Bowmen membership is cheap and the range is awesome!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Panguitch would probably be your best bet for units down in that area if you are serious about doing a deer/elk combo. There just aren't many elk in Pine Valley. However, Pine Valley would be the best unit to hunt if you don't have loads of free time and need to squeeze in a lot of after work/school hunts in the evenings.

Zion has decent elk numbers in places but you are looking at nearly all private property there.


----------



## fmj

I have hunted the pine valley unit many times and am interested how can I hook up with you I'm a solo hunter and pretty tight lipped would like to get more info before I jump


----------



## fmj

a small appetizer so you know I'm for real


----------



## PBH

The good thing with archery is that you can go hunt elk out there on Pine Valley, and when you get discouraged because you can't find them, you can still go hunt Zion. Then Panguitch. Then Beaver. All on the same day if you want!

Pine Valley is a great deer unit. Especially when you get up into the Wilderness area.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I felt like I was in the seedy underbelly of craigslist when I read fmj's posts. fmj, I would like to meet up with you, but I'm married so it has to be discreet. Your pic gets mine.


----------



## fmj

colorcountrygunner has jokes mabie you should quit hunting and take up comedy and I'll stay on craigs list good luck next season everyone


----------



## fmj

couldent resist colorcountrygunner some more eye candy for you but please don't get all hot and botherd I would hate to have to get a restraining order lol!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Nice animals, fmj. Looks like you are getting it done! I'm guessing the two bucks on the left were Wasatch extended season? If you ever need a tight-lipped, hunting partner to hunt with there, I'm your huckleberry! Again, discreetness is a must!


----------



## fmj

Yes they are extended bucks I love that hunt. A wise man always keeps his options open. Discrete PM I get it kind of new at this read a lot but don't post much :doh:


----------



## fmj

Groganite trying to PM you don't know if it's working I'm not an IT guru please help anyone


----------



## Groganite

Thanks everyone for responding, looking forward to a fun hunt this year


----------



## nelsonccc

I haven't decided where to apply for deer next year. Undecided between a 60% chance for Panguitch or a 100% chance and a sure thing for drawing a tag in Pine Valley. I like to spend a weekend a month staying up on the mountain and scouting for deer in the spring.


----------



## Groganite

Got my pinevalley tag...woot!! hopefully its the archery.:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Fudd

Some Great Bucks down that way. Also some GREAT SnattleRakes.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Good deal, Groganite. My buddy killed a 175 incher on the PV archery hunt last year. There are some good bucks to be found!


----------



## Groganite

Still looking for a few good huntin buds for this years archery season, put up 4 game cams and salt. Seen a few nice bucks already. found these nice 6x4 sheds and the monster that I think they belong to last weekend.


----------



## nelsonccc

Groganite said:


> Still looking for a few good huntin buds for this years archery season, put up 4 game cams and salt. Seen a few nice bucks already. found these nice 6x4 sheds and the monster that I think they belong to last weekend.


Nice find. I drew my PV archery tag. Was up there this past weekend. On my way up from Vegas I decided to take the old highway and spent a little time Friday evening glassing up Utah hill and West Mtn. Interesting. My dad used to take us hunting up on the edges of the reservation, fun to remember.

Then headed up that dirt road out of Gunlock towards the Enterprise reservoir to a spot I wanted to check out at first light saturday.

Then hiked in a few miles saturday off the Pine valley side towards the wilderness to get up on top of the PV mtn. steeper then it looked ended up glassing the benches a bit up there. Then to St. George saturday night to put in a washer and dryer for my mom.

Headed back this weekend to try the New Harmony side again.


----------



## Groganite

some scouting pics from January at pine valley unit.


----------



## Groganite




----------



## Groganite




----------



## Groganite




----------



## Groganite




----------



## Groganite




----------



## Groganite




----------



## Groganite




----------



## ridgetop

That 3x4 is nice and wide. I'm guessing 28"+


----------



## nelsonccc

Groganite said:


>


Dibs!


----------



## nelsonccc

Groganite said:


>


****, it's like a party! The more the merrier!


----------



## Groganite

the elusive nelson in his natural habitat, along with a nice buck.


----------



## nelsonccc

Groganite said:


> the elusive nelson in his natural habitat, along with a nice buck.


That looks like a fat bigfoot and it looks like I timed it just right. I thought you'd enjoy that.


----------



## ridgetop

Nice buck, looks like he may have a split cheater.


----------



## Groganite

Le sigh...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Looking good Dustin!


----------



## stillhunterman

Best of luck to you fellers down there, and more importantly, hope you have a blast!


----------



## nelsonccc

46 hours and counting.....


----------



## Wicked wood

Groganite said:


> Looking for a few hunting buds this year that are planning on hunting the Pinevalley unit this year for archery deer and elk.
> 
> I plan on doing some scouting now and more heavily closer to the season.
> 
> Next years hunt begins the minute this seasons hunt ends-Fred Bear.


I drew pine valley at cut


nelsonccc said:


> Nice find. I drew my PV archery tag. Was up there this past weekend. On my way up from Vegas I decided to take the old highway and spent a little time Friday evening glassing up Utah hill and West Mtn. Interesting. My dad used to take us hunting up on the edges of the reservation, fun to remember.
> 
> Then headed up that dirt road out of Gunlock towards the Enterprise reservoir to a spot I wanted to check out at first light saturday.
> 
> Then hiked in a few miles saturday off the Pine valley side towards the wilderness to get up on top of the PV mtn. steeper then it looked ended up glassing the benches a bit up there. Then to St. George saturday night to put in a washer and dryer for my mom.
> 
> Headed back this weekend to try the New Harmony side again.


i drew pine valley archery I would like to go with you call or yext me 4355126978 thanks


----------

